# [No title]



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

[No message]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

no nada , like the commercoal, NO.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just raised $50K from the sale of some property I have so things are looking much better already. We will get the new gen set single side band and new sails and running rigging and a bottom job to start off.


----------

